# umask for single user

## p0tter

Hey there.

Setting the umask for all users works fine.

```
% grep UMASK /etc/login.defs 

# UMASK is also used by useradd and newusers to set the mode of new home

UMASK      077
```

But I would like to change the umask for one single user. Now the manual of login.defs says this:

 *Quote:*   

> It is also used by login to define users' initial umask. Note that this mask can be overriden by the user's GECOS line (if QUOTAS_ENAB is set) or by the specification of a limit with the K identifier in limits(5).

 

I can't activate QUOTAS_ENAB though. When I do i get this error: configuration error - unknown item 'QUOTAS_ENAB' (notify administrator) (shadow 4.1.4.3). So it won't work. Sadly using limits is also no option, since Gentoos limits.conf is another kind of limits file. I also can't use .bashrc or something like that, because often I start programs via sudo, so there is no bash involved.

Has anyone an idea how to solve this problem under Gentoo? Thanks.

----------

## eyoung100

See this Really OLD POST:

problems with a fresh G1.2 install

----------

